# New Tight Spot Quiver!!!! Best quiver you'll ever use!



## sneak1413

Hey guys i just got this quiver put on my bow today. 100% American made in Belgrade Montana. This is the first and only quiver that does not induce extra side torque on your bow. The quiver comes straight off the back of your sight so there isn't that heavy side weight that any of us that use a bow mounted quiver know of. It will be available in Realtre APG or Lost camo and your dealers should be getting their catalogs by the end of the week. Super quiet, extremely durable with more features than i really want to type out tonight. But a few of the details are that it can tilt forward and back, slide up and down, has a center rubber that adds another contact point to your arrow for maximum vibration dampening, adjustable arrow clamps to make sure your arrows never come loose, a quick grab arrow that comes out of the quiver directly at you for minimal movement while loading on game. This quiver is the real deal. Ask your dealers about it later this week. I promise you won't be dissapointed. Uploading pictures as you read!


----------



## sneak1413




----------



## wdriver

*Link?*

Is there a website or a link for it??


----------



## sneak1413




----------



## sneak1413

wdriver said:


> Is there a website or a link for it??


The website is still under construction. Feel free to ask any questions I will be able to answer most of them for you.


----------



## kris bassett

Looks nice!! How much did it run you?


Kris


----------



## sneak1413

kris bassett said:


> Looks nice!! How much did it run you?
> 
> 
> Kris


I work for the company that manufacturers these so i got a good deal. They should be comparable in price to the Octane stuff.


----------



## trob_205

kris bassett said:


> Looks nice!! How much did it run you?
> 
> 
> Kris


+1 looks good and what patterns/colors?


----------



## sneak1413

trob_205 said:


> +1 looks good and what patterns/colors?


It will be available with bronze anodized aluminum parts and realtree APG and Lost camo. It was released at the Mathews show this week.


----------



## sneak1413

*More Pics.*


----------



## trob_205

sneak1413 said:


> It will be available with bronze anodized aluminum parts and realtree APG and Lost camo. It was released at the Mathews show this week.


black too like yours or is that just a prototype


----------



## sneak1413

trob_205 said:


> black too like yours or is that just a prototype


That is just a special person deal. If there is enough interest in it, it may be available next year. First models are probably going to ship after the ata show but could be sooner or later depending on orders.


----------



## trob_205

sneak1413 said:


> That is just a special person deal. If there is enough interest in it, it may be available next year. First models are probably going to ship after the ata show but could be sooner or later depending on orders.


want to sell yours  i like them a lot and am still looking and need one fast but i need one in either max-4 or black...maybe ill buy a cheaper one and wait another year to c what comes out


----------



## sneak1413

trob_205 said:


> want to sell yours  i like them a lot and am still looking and need one fast but i need one in either max-4 or black...maybe ill buy a cheaper one and wait another year to c what comes out


No mine isn't going anywhere for a long time. Talk to your dealer he should be getting a catalog in the mail mid to late this week.


----------



## trob_205

sneak1413 said:


> No mine isn't going anywhere for a long time. Talk to your dealer he should be getting a catalog in the mail mid to late this week.


kk thanks


----------



## outdooraholic

what number of arrow configurations does it come in? (ex. 3arrow, 4, 5...ect)


----------



## Slim

I don't see the big difference in this quiver compared to any other bow mounted quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

outdooraholic said:


> what number of arrow configurations does it come in? (ex. 3arrow, 4, 5...ect)


It will only be offered in a 5 arrow configuration.


----------



## kris bassett

sneak1413 said:


> I work for the company that manufacturers these so i got a good deal. They should be comparable in price to the Octane stuff.



Where in Montana are you located? 


Kris


----------



## sneak1413

Slim said:


> I don't see the big difference in this quiver compared to any other bow mounted quiver.


This quiver is mounted almost directly back from your sight. This helps balance the bow more than affect the balance of your bow. Hold a milk just out away from your body and see how much it affects your stance. Then move it in towards your body and see how much you can feel it. This is the difference that this quiver makes. I can barely feel my quiver on my bow and the AM32 is not a heavy or long bow. I can feel the added weight but it does not pull my bow off to the side. On some bows such as many mathews bows you can actually adjust the quiver to touch the rollergaurd with a rubber sleeve(included). No other quiver sits as tight to your bow as the Tight Spot.


----------



## sneak1413

kris bassett said:


> Where in Montana are you located?
> 
> 
> Kris


Bozeman Belgrade area.


----------



## PSEloyal

Is there enough room for Wac em Triton Xls the ones with the 1 1/4 cutting Diameter the quiver I use now holds them but if you dont get them in a certain way the blades will rub


----------



## thespyhunter

sneak ~ how does it grip the Axis shafts? Do they hold nice and tight, or do they slide like they do in the Fuse/Hoyt quivers?


----------



## sneak1413

PSEloyal said:


> Is there enough room for Wac em Triton Xls the ones with the 1 1/4 cutting Diameter the quiver I use now holds them but if you dont get them in a certain way the blades will rub


You should have no problem. If you look closely in the picture of the hood there are precut slots for 2, 3, and 4 blade heads so if you line your blades up with these you will have no problem.


----------



## kris bassett

sneak1413 said:


> Bozeman Belgrade area.



I'm not all that far from you!!!


Kris


----------



## sneak1413

thespyhunter said:


> sneak ~ how does it grip the Axis shafts? Do they hold nice and tight, or do they slide like they do in the Fuse/Hoyt quivers?


We did a test on the axis shaft with an alpine soft loc quiver, and a fuse one piece quiver. What we did is place an arrow in the quiver and pull on the bottom of the arrow and weighed how much it took to just move the arrow.(this was with the old shiny finished axis arrows). the alpine took .5lbs to move the arrow, the fuse took .9lbs to move the arrow and as the Tight Spot was set up it took 10.5lbs to move the arrow. The rubber grippers are adjustable to hold your arrows as tight or as loose as you wish.


----------



## sneak1413

kris bassett said:


> I'm not all that far from you!!!
> 
> 
> Kris


Let me know if you ever plan on being in the area and we'll have to go fling some arrows together.


----------



## thespyhunter

sneak1413 said:


> We did a test on the axis shaft with an alpine soft loc quiver, and a fuse one piece quiver. What we did is place an arrow in the quiver and pull on the bottom of the arrow and weighed how much it took to just move the arrow.(this was with the old shiny finished axis arrows). the alpine took .5lbs to move the arrow, the fuse took .9lbs to move the arrow and as the Tight Spot was set up it took 10.5lbs to move the arrow. The rubber grippers are adjustable to hold your arrows as tight or as loose as you wish.


Yeah , I noticed that. Thats why I asked  I have a Hoyt Duralite 2 pc and the shafts slide easily. I am always looking for a better mousetrap


----------



## kris bassett

sneak1413 said:


> Let me know if you ever plan on being in the area and we'll have to go fling some arrows together.



I will Do!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Same if your down Here!!


Kris


----------



## sneak1413

kris bassett said:


> I will Do!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Same if your down Here!!
> 
> 
> Kris


Will do thanks.


----------



## sneak1413

Any other thoughts or comments?


----------



## Boludo

That looks like one I'll be buying. I've wanted a quiver that didn't stick out so much from the side of the bow. If it works as good as I hope it does, this will be mine soon. I really like how tight it is against the bow.


----------



## acridlon

Looks nice... I have an octaone on the way, but I might be looking to try one of those sometime soon... Alan


----------



## J-Daddy

How much do they weigh compared to the Octane quivers? I had an Octane "heading to acridlon now" and they are a tad on the heavy side....Any plans to build a 2 piece quiver in the future? If I'm gonna shoot with a quiver on the bow I prefer a solid 2 piece design.


----------



## boonerbrad

Can you adjust it so the arrows don't protrude past the strings or below the limbs? Arrows look pretty wide at the nock end.


----------



## sneak1413

J-Daddy said:


> How much do they weigh compared to the Octane quivers? I had an Octane "heading to acridlon now" and they are a tad on the heavy side....Any plans to build a 2 piece quiver in the future? If I'm gonna shoot with a quiver on the bow I prefer a solid 2 piece design.


Probably not because a two piece quiver will probably never fit as tight to the bow as this one does especially on a reflexed riser bow. It weighs less that the octane stuff with the magnets in them and just a tad heavier than the fuse one piece or the alpine but not much. This is only because of the longer carbon rods which hold your arrows farther away from each other. Less arrow hanging out past the quiver the more vibration they will have on the shot.



Boonerbrad said:


> Can you adjust it so the arrows don't protrude past the strings or below the limbs? Arrows look pretty wide at the nock end.


Yes you can tilt the quiver forward and back, up and down and in and out away or closer to the bow. I have mine tipped slightly forward for the best balance of the bow.


----------



## MN Slick

Is it compatible with the HHA slider type sights?


----------



## sneak1413

MN Slick said:


> Is it compatible with the HHA slider type sights?


It may or may not work. It will be tough to slide the slider but it may be possible.


----------



## sneak1413

MN Slick said:


> Is it compatible with the HHA slider type sights?


After looking at the hha website i don't think they will work if the turn knob sticks outside of the bracket. It would be really tight if it does not. Hopefully mid year or next year there will be an option for the hha shooters.


----------



## sneak1413

Any shops get their catalogs in today?


----------



## sneak1413

I know just about all the archery shops have recieved their catalogs by now. For those of you who have seen them what are your thoughts/feedback?


----------



## sneak1413

*Update!*

The temp. website is up do a search for tightspotquivers and it should come up.


----------



## tileman

I like the looks of this quiver, does it hug the bow or hang out a ways???


----------



## sneak1413

tileman said:


> I like the looks of this quiver, does it hug the bow or hang out a ways???


The best thing about this quiver is that it sits very very close to the bow.


----------



## bwanaworker

Could you post a pic of the mounting system? Does it have something to lock it down?


----------



## bwanaworker

bwanaworker said:


> Could you post a pic of the mounting system? Does it have something to lock it down?


Nevermind missed the first page pic's


----------



## sneak1413

bwanaworker said:


> Nevermind missed the first page pic's


Let me know if you need anymore i can always take more. That or look at the website for there may be some better pics on there.


----------



## trob_205

i cant find the website.... whats the address?


----------



## sneak1413

trob_205 said:


> i cant find the website.... whats the address?


tightspotquiver.com


----------



## tileman

Nice, well my search for a new quiver is over,lol


----------



## trob_205

thanks


----------



## elkkat

I really like the idea of the rear deploying arrow and the v blocks for adjusting the tightness, of the grippers. :shade:

This will be my next Quiver. Can you take an order now? 

I feel lucky, to have such high quality archery gear made so close to home. :thumbs_up Not too much even made in USA anymore. :sad:

Good job, MT. Black Gold, Ripcord, Carter, TT and others , I'm sure I'm forgetting a few. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Dren_Junkie

I was looking for a new quiver and i am going to be looking at this. Cant wait to see one first hand.

D Junkie


----------



## polarbear06

*extreme*

Have you tried mounting to an Extreme sight? Also, I haven't seen a mention of price.


----------



## WA. Hunter

We received our catalogs last week.

I'll hold judgment until I see the product in person, but for right now I don't think I'd be making the purchase myself.

The price being the main concern. Octane, while utilizing a series of magnets to hold the arrows rather than simple foam justifies their $130 price tag. What is it about this quiver that is going to make consumers want to spend nearly $150 for a quiver? It sits closer to the bow?

The majority of one piece, removable quiver users I know put them on their bows because of that one simple fact - its removable. The fact that it sits closer to the bow to 'balance' it better is negated by this fact.

The one feature I do like is the fact that you can adjust how well the rubber grips the arrows, but so far thats about it.

Again, I'll hold off making any big claims until I actually have the product in my hand. These are simply my obervations from this thread and the catalog we recieved.


----------



## AW135751

*Tight Spot*

They were first introduced at the Mathews Show in Wisconsin. I was going to order some for my store but they were a little pricey and wanted to see everyones reaction before I ordered them!


----------



## sneak1413

polarbear06 said:


> Have you tried mounting to an Extreme sight? Also, I haven't seen a mention of price.


msrp will be about $150 but map is cheaper. It will depend on your dealer. You will see most of the bigger stores selling them for 125 to 130. It will mount on just about any sight on the market except for a few slider sights. Black gold will have a slider for mid year 09 that it will work on but it is tight to adjust the sliding portion of the sight.



Wapitiwayne said:


> So its one gripper and foam holding the arrows?


This is correct.



WA. Hunter said:


> We received our catalogs last week.
> 
> I'll hold judgment until I see the product in person, but for right now I don't think I'd be making the purchase myself.
> 
> The price being the main concern. Octane, while utilizing a series of magnets to hold the arrows rather than simple foam justifies their $130 price tag. What is it about this quiver that is going to make consumers want to spend nearly $150 for a quiver? It sits closer to the bow?
> 
> The majority of one piece, removable quiver users I know put them on their bows because of that one simple fact - its removable. The fact that it sits closer to the bow to 'balance' it better is negated by this fact.
> 
> The one feature I do like is the fact that you can adjust how well the rubber grips the arrows, but so far thats about it.
> 
> Again, I'll hold off making any big claims until I actually have the product in my hand. These are simply my obervations from this thread and the catalog we recieved.


Wait until you get the chance to shoot one on your bow. Even though it is a one piece detachable there are times where you need to take a quick shot and have no time to take your quiver off. this quiver will also apply to those who generall like a two piece non detachable but would also like to be able to remove it for storage. They are priced for the quality. You will pay for what you get just like fuse and the octane products. My alphamax 32 almost tips over with either of those quiver mounted where was with this quiver you can't hardly tell its there except for the added mass weight. It is adjustable to each shooters grip and stabilizer setup to optimize balance of the bow.

Thanks for all the feedback guys and let me know if you have any other questions. It may not seem like much but the price is for the performance of this quiver and IMHO it is the best quiver i have either setup in a shop in the past 3 years or have used on my own personal bow.


----------



## WA. Hunter

What about the quality justifies the cost? I'm not being argumentative, I'm genuinely curious.

Fuse is light, justifies the price.

Octane utilizes magnets, justifies the price.

Your quiver is [admittedly] heavier than Fuse and only utilizes foam and on tier of rubber grippers, does this justify the price?

While I think its a novel idea, I don't know that its a necessity for a removable quiver to ride _that_ close to the bow. Come out with a solid two piece that rides super close and I'll be beating down the door with my order. 

In all honesty, I've never found my 'heavy-sticks-way-the-hell-out-there' quiver to affect my shot enough with it attached to justify spending $150 to remedy the situation.

Honestly not being argumentative, just call me a skeptic playing devil's advocate here. I'm anxious to see one in person and will be the first to admit my original opinions were incorrect if it comes to it.


----------



## sneak1413

Wapitiwayne said:


> Id pass then I dont like foam in my quiver, and like the security of 2 grippers.


If you read where i posted our testing of the security of the arrow the tight spot held over 10 times tighter to the arrow than both the fuse and the alpine with two grippers.



WA. Hunter said:


> What about the quality justifies the cost? I'm not being argumentative, I'm genuinely curious.
> 
> Fuse is light, justifies the price.
> 
> Octane utilizes magnets, justifies the price.
> 
> Your quiver is [admittedly] heavier than Fuse and only utilizes foam and on tier of rubber grippers, does this justify the price?
> 
> While I think its a novel idea, I don't know that its a necessity for a removable quiver to ride _that_ close to the bow. Come out with a solid two piece that rides super close and I'll be beating down the door with my order.
> 
> In all honesty, I've never found my 'heavy-sticks-way-the-hell-out-there' quiver to affect my shot enough with it attached to justify spending $150 to remedy the situation.
> 
> Honestly not being argumentative, just call me a skeptic playing devil's advocate here. I'm anxious to see one in person and will be the first to admit my original opinions were incorrect if it comes to it.


You make some very good questions and comments. the materials are top of the line aircraft aluminum machined parts with high quality carbon rods. Just about all the complaints i have ever heard on quivers working in a shop for the past 3 years have been fixed on this quiver. The weight of the quiver is nonexistant as far as the difference between others(way lighter than the octane). This quiver is 100% american made, not made in mexico or china, and are hand built one at a time. When you get a chance to see one and hold a bow with one on you will see what the excitement is all about. It's an awesome combination of both physics and previous complaints of past quivers.


----------



## WA. Hunter

That about clears everything up for me, I think. 

I can order one for myself for around $90, so I may pick one up just to review it when I order my new bow this year. I'll be sure to post my findings.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## sneak1413

thanks guys. you will not be dissapointed with this quiver.


----------



## -bowfreak-

WA. Hunter said:


> We received our catalogs last week.
> 
> I'll hold judgment until I see the product in person, but for right now I don't think I'd be making the purchase myself.
> 
> The price being the main concern. Octane, while utilizing a series of magnets to hold the arrows rather than simple foam justifies their $130 price tag. What is it about this quiver that is going to make consumers want to spend nearly $150 for a quiver? It sits closer to the bow?
> 
> The majority of one piece, removable quiver users I know put them on their bows because of that one simple fact - its removable. The fact that it sits closer to the bow to 'balance' it better is negated by this fact.
> 
> The one feature I do like is the fact that you can adjust how well the rubber grips the arrows, but so far thats about it.
> 
> Again, I'll hold off making any big claims until I actually have the product in my hand. These are simply my obervations from this thread and the catalog we recieved.


I have been thinking this as I read through the thread myself. If this quiver is $150, no one will buy it. It is similar to the Treelimb but, $110 dollars more. Sorry to be so blunt.


----------



## elkkat

-bowfreak- said:


> I have been thinking this as I read through the thread myself. If this quiver is $150, no one will buy it. It is similar to the Treelimb but, $110 dollars more. Sorry to be so blunt.


Trust me, I have seen both quivers and the Tightspot is nothing like the tree limb. The thing I dislike most about the treelimb is always pushing my arrows back into the hood, when they slide back. With the TS you can tighten the gripper down to fit the diameter arrow you use. :teeth:

....but the tree limb was cheap.


----------



## sneak1413

For those of you who are on the edge about these the reps will have their quivers in about a week to 10 days for most of them. If any of you are going to the ata show there will be a few bows there with quivers mounted for you to hold the bow and see how well balanced a bow can really be with a quiver on. You can take my word that this quiver may be pricy but it really is one of the best, if not the best quiver on the market. Quiet, light, durable, and extremely stable.


----------



## s.o.p team

I love the concept of this quiver but one of the reasons I love the Octane so much is when using mechanical broad heads the magnet system holds the arrow in place with out deploying the blades. And to be quite honest there are really only two features I look for in a quiver; ease of detachment and if it will hold my arrows in a way that wont deploy my mechanicals. To me a quiver is just to get my arrows to and from the tree. I guess there might be an advantage if you hunt out west and carrying your quiver separate isn't an option but here in the midwest its too and from and I'm hanging it in the tree. It also looks a little long to me I like a quiver to fit with in the confines of the bow from ATA. If my nocks and fletching are sticking below the bottom cam there is a chance they could get dirt or something lodged in them. So for the short ATA bow shooters is it adjustable up and down; and if so will the hood stick way past the top cam and make the bow very top heavy and awkward.


----------



## sneak1413

s.o.p team said:


> I love the concept of this quiver but one of the reasons I love the Octane so much is when using mechanical broad heads the magnet system holds the arrow in place with out deploying the blades. And to be quite honest there are really only two features I look for in a quiver; ease of detachment and if it will hold my arrows in a way that wont deploy my mechanicals. To me a quiver is just to get my arrows to and from the tree. I guess there might be an advantage if you hunt out west and carrying your quiver separate isn't an option but here in the midwest its too and from and I'm hanging it in the tree. It also looks a little long to me I like a quiver to fit with in the confines of the bow from ATA. If my nocks and fletching are sticking below the bottom cam there is a chance they could get dirt or something lodged in them. So for the short ATA bow shooters is it adjustable up and down; and if so will the hood stick way past the top cam and make the bow very top heavy and awkward.


this quiver will adjust for any length of arrows. even with an xforce super short any quiver will make your arrow stick out the bottom depending on the length. with this quiver you can adjust where your arrow are sitting by sliding the rods up and down in the center attachment piece. This allows for more adjustment than any other one piece quiver on the market. as far as mechanicals go there was alot of testing done on different foam densities and types to choose one that was stiff enough that only the tip of the broadhead needed to touch the foam for it to hold yet soft enough that it won't dull fixed blade broadheads quickly. with such a good rubber locking mechanism on the quiver it does not take much to keep the arrrows in place. I have a blunt in my quiver that just touches the foam with little pressure to hold it in place and the rubber fingers are set tight enough to hold it in place without it falling out upon the shot. the center rubber section also helps to eliminate arrow vibration as well as make the arrows sit in the hood better. I do not think you will have a problem with mechanicals. I shoot grim reapers and don't have any issues but they don't have the issues like rage or tekan broadheads would.


----------



## mpk1996

I know you said it will not work with some of the slider sights, does that include the HHA? i have an HHA on a DXT and currently use a kwickee quiver. I like it, but this seems real nice too. will it work? thanks


----------



## sneak1413

mpk1996 said:


> I know you said it will not work with some of the slider sights, does that include the HHA? i have an HHA on a DXT and currently use a kwickee quiver. I like it, but this seems real nice too. will it work? thanks


No it will not work on the hha. the knob to loosen the slider sits out to far. If you like the slider sights black gold will have one that it will work on next year but it is still a little tough to unlock the slider part but it does work.


----------



## Dchiefransom

Have you shot the bows with this quiver on them? You say that they can adjusted so they are up against the Mathews roller guard, but this would seem to be another source of noise. The reason I use a hip quiver is not only because of the torque, but also the added extra noise. My point of impact was also affected with other bow quivers by shooting with them on, and off the bow. The only way to counter it was to grip the bow, which in itself caused torque. I would be concerned with it affecting my point of impact with it on and off the bow shooting with an open hand.


----------



## coelkbowhunter

*Ata show.*

Are going too be at the ATA show.


----------



## sneak1413

Dchiefransom said:


> Have you shot the bows with this quiver on them? You say that they can adjusted so they are up against the Mathews roller guard, but this would seem to be another source of noise. The reason I use a hip quiver is not only because of the torque, but also the added extra noise. My point of impact was also affected with other bow quivers by shooting with them on, and off the bow. The only way to counter it was to grip the bow, which in itself caused torque. I would be concerned with it affecting my point of impact with it on and off the bow shooting with an open hand.


The quiver will come with a rubber sleeve attached to the one carbon rod to eliminate all noise from the contact position. Another point of contact will actually create less noise and vibration. This is why we made the quiver longer and with the center piece with the rubber on it. There was extensive tests done on the length of the rods to dampen the most vibration with the arrows with the arrows powdered and the current length is what we found to be the perfect balance.



coelkbowhunter said:


> Are going too be at the ATA show.


Yes tight spot will be at the ata show.


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks for all the comments guys. Those of you who have pm'ed me i have returned all of them.


----------



## HUNTNMT

kris bassett said:


> I will Do!!:thumbs_up:darkbeer: Same if your down Here!!
> 
> 
> Kris


Kris, 

I shoot a lot with sneak1413 and I have to warn you that if you come to shoot and you bring your Sentinal, we will have to have a cage match to see who walks away with it(Ha Ha). Mine hasn't showed up yet and I am incredible jealous. Back to the quiver. This thing is SWEET. There is nothing else on the market even close to this as far as balancing the bow and keeping all the arrows secure and quiet. Later.


----------



## Ghost 133

Talked to a shop about this today and he had no idea what I was talking about. What did you use to get a mailing list? I would like some contact information if possible.


----------



## sneak1413

Ghost 133 said:


> Talked to a shop about this today and he had no idea what I was talking about. What did you use to get a mailing list? I would like some contact information if possible.


Send me a pm or check out the website and have your shop get the phone number. If he calls they will send him a catalog and price list. Thanks.


----------



## sneak1413

I showed three new shops here in eastern south dakota the quiver today all of them where really impressed. If anyone cannot get the website to come up let me know.


----------



## sneak1413

Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## zeropanic

Nice looking quiver!


----------



## sneak1413

zeropanic said:


> Nice looking quiver!


Thanks. Tightspot will be at the ATA show. More pics to come in the near future with Black Golds new slider sight.


----------



## sneak1413

Couple more pics. The sight is a prototype of the easyglider from black gold. It will come in all black anodized parts with a three pin version of the head i have, a single pin head. or a four pin flashpoint head. The quiver is a little tight with the locking lever for the slider, but not unbearable or inapplicable like the hha and other slider sights. I am really liking this setup so far.


----------



## sneak1413

Lets give this a fresh bump for an awesome quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

ATA show is coming shortly those of you attending should get their hands on one and see what it is all about.


----------



## sneak1413

All pm's returned. For the companies and retailers out there please give tightspot a call at the phone number from their website. I cannot give out any of that information or deal with any sales for i do not work for tightspot. If you have any technical questions feel free to ask for i can help in just about every way there. Thanks again for looking at this awesome new product.


----------



## sneak1413

For those of you who have checked these out at the ata show what are your impressions?


----------



## sneak1413

sounds like a few slight mods will be made before they are shipped. By the sounds of things a black hood will be available for this year for those who like the black hood better.


----------



## elkkat

Still like that quiver and now I may have to check on the slider sight. 

Never tried a slider, can you mount most any MBG head on it or is that one that comes with the sight?


----------



## elkkat

Pm sent


----------



## BMG

will it work on an HHA with the wheel


----------



## sneak1413

BMG said:


> will it work on an HHA with the wheel


It will not work with the hha with the wheel. About the only slider sight that it will work with is the new black gold easyglider sight that i currently have on my bow. The quiver sits too tight to the bow to adjust it with a slider with the large knob on it.


----------



## elkkat

I don't think I see my self hunting with a slider anyway, but the slider looks good for 3d. 

Do you plan on hunting with slider? I'm not sure I want somthing else to do when trying to shoot an animal. 

I guess I'm looking at this as a spot and stalk hunter too. Maybe I could see it more hunting from a stand or ground blind. :noidea:


----------



## sneak1413

elkkat said:


> I don't think I see my self hunting with a slider anyway, but the slider looks good for 3d.
> 
> Do you plan on hunting with slider? I'm not sure I want somthing else to do when trying to shoot an animal.
> 
> I guess I'm looking at this as a spot and stalk hunter too. Maybe I could see it more hunting from a stand or ground blind. :noidea:


I got a double on two does on monday night with mine. With the multipin head on the slider it is like using a regular hunting sight but you have the ability to sight in to much longer distances. My 5 pin will sight in to 115 yards.


----------



## dcreighton

Does that slider have 2nd and 3rd axis leveling? Can't find anything online about it.


----------



## sneak1413

dcreighton said:


> Does that slider have 2nd and 3rd axis leveling? Can't find anything online about it.


the slider does not have any second or third axis leveling. My pictures are the best you will find for they are not out yet and the website has not been updated. Talk to your local archery shop for they should have the new catalogs.


----------



## elkkat

sneak1413 said:


> I got a double on two does on monday night with mine. With the multipin head on the slider it is like using a regular hunting sight but you have the ability to sight in to much longer distances. My 5 pin will sight in to 115 yards.


congrats on the venison, Mine is almost eaten already. :embara:

That sight, would be fun to try for some long range stuff, but I thought I told you to quit shooting deer at 100 yards.


----------



## sneak1413

elkkat said:


> congrats on the venison, Mine is almost eaten already. :embara:
> 
> That sight, would be fun to try for some long range stuff, but I thought I told you to quit shooting deer at 100 yards.


I did only 35 on the last two 


All of you who have shot me a pm they have been returned.


----------



## elkkat

sneak1413 said:


> View attachment 487818
> 
> 
> View attachment 487819
> 
> 
> View attachment 487820
> 
> 
> View attachment 487821


You probably already said, but can you give me a guess about when these will be available?


----------



## sneak1413

elkkat said:


> You probably already said, but can you give me a guess about when these will be available?


Dealers will hopefully start seeing them in the next month or so.


----------



## elkkat

Sweet! :shade: I never did decide on a quiver last year and cussed the cheapie I had all season.


----------



## xibowhunter

Belgrade is where Trophy Ridge used to be made ,same people or totally new company? 
great looking quiver by the way !


----------



## sneak1413

xibowhunter said:


> Belgrade is where Trophy Ridge used to be made ,same people or totally new company?
> great looking quiver by the way !


Different company. They are closely related with black gold and ripcord but different companies. All three are pretty close nit companies.


----------



## elkkat

:wink:


----------



## sneak1413

Sorry guys i have had a few busy days lately. Just for an update the website has been updated slightly with a little more information. All of you who have sent me pm's i have returned them all.


----------



## elkkat

I'll have to check out the website. :wink:


----------



## sneak1413

Lets give these guys another bump. Rumor has it the earliest orders are being shipped out very very soon.


----------



## Big Timber

You had my attention with the pics & description. Then i payed a visit to the site and saw the price. YIKES! Is that really what they're selling for??


----------



## sneak1413

BTGeneralJoe said:


> You had my attention with the pics & description. Then i payed a visit to the site and saw the price. YIKES! Is that really what they're selling for??


Yes our local shop has them for $124. They are comparable in price to the octane and fuse quivers but with way more practical features to it.


----------



## MTNMAN5C

Any chance that you sent a few of these quivers up to Helena??


----------



## sneak1413

MTNMAN5C said:


> Any chance that you sent a few of these quivers up to Helena??


That one i do not know. I know how many get sent over to tightspot but i don't know to who or where they get shipped out to after that. I know that big sky archery has a few in stock.


----------



## sneak1413

Lets give this one another bump.


----------



## sneak1413

Tightspot will be in Reno in a couple weeks. Be sure to check them out.


----------



## HUNTNMT

Bump


----------



## dkd1990

That's a sweet rig. Love that quiver.:darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks guys. lets give this one another bump.


----------



## sneak1413

Rumor has it that mid year this year all black quivers will be available. Black hoods are a for sure but it also sounds like the aluminum anodized parts will be black instead of brown.:wink:


----------



## sneak1413

Our local shop now has these listed on their website at bigskyarchery.com if your local dealer does not have any ordered.


----------



## str_8_shot

Tightspot Quivers- Seen these yesterday at my LPS, they look really neat, how would they work with an HHA DS XL-5519 sight... Would they affect you being able to turn the wheel?


----------



## Masheen76

sneak1413 said:


> Our local shop now has these listed on their website at bigskyarchery.com if your local dealer does not have any ordered.


It doesn't look like they're selling the black ones yet.


----------



## sneak1413

str_8_shot said:


> Tightspot Quivers- Seen these yesterday at my LPS, they look really neat, how would they work with an HHA DS XL-5519 sight... Would they affect you being able to turn the wheel?


No they will not work on the HHA's. Due to the design of the sight, even with the adaptors, the quiver will not sit as close as it was designed to. At that point the quiver would perform much like any other quiver on the market except being a little more adjustable and quieter. Black Gold has a Slider that will be available in the next month or so that will be compatable with the quiver. The slider in the pictures is a prototype model of this sight. 



Masheen76 said:


> It doesn't look like they're selling the black ones yet.


Give them a call tomorrow afternoon and talk to Jason. I believe they have them in stock if not TightSpot is just down the road and they can have them the same within a day if they are not backordered.


----------



## Masheen76

sneak1413 said:


> No they will not work on the HHA's. Due to the design of the sight, even with the adaptors, the quiver will not sit as close as it was designed to. At that point the quiver would perform much like any other quiver on the market except being a little more adjustable and quieter. Black Gold has a Slider that will be available in the next month or so that will be compatable with the quiver. The slider in the pictures is a prototype model of this sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Give them a call tomorrow afternoon and talk to Jason. I believe they have them in stock if not TightSpot is just down the road and they can have them the same within a day if they are not backordered.


Cool, thank you


----------



## GVD32

This looks like a very sweet quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

lets move it back to the top.


----------



## sneak1413

*Did somebody ask for all black???*


----------



## sneak1413

ttt for a killer quiver.


----------



## switchraph

i think i'm gonna go forward and buy one
do they ships the black already?


----------



## sneak1413

switchraph said:


> i think i'm gonna go forward and buy one
> do they ships the black already?


Yes they are shipping black quivers. Hope you enjoy the quiver and feel free to pm me with any questions about adjusting or setting up your tightspot.


----------



## sneak1413

another bump for the evening.


----------



## sneak1413

ttt all pms replied. Thanks for the questions guys you won't be disappointed in this quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks for the orders and iquiries guys. Many never thought of spending the money on a quiver but this is a first of its kind and definetally worth every penny.


----------



## MOC

Thanks for answering my questions. Just got mine yesterday. Quick shipping, and this thing is worth the money. Period.


----------



## sneak1413

MOC said:


> Thanks for answering my questions. Just got mine yesterday. Quick shipping, and this thing is worth the money. Period.


Im glad you like it. Post up some pics if you get the chance. If i remember right you where thinking about ordering a black one correct?


----------



## MOC

Yeah, I got the all black version. Looks great. The bow it's intended for doesn't arrive until July, but I'll get some shots of it anyway. I've been playing with it on some of my other bows.

I can already tell I'll be leaving my quiver on for treestand hunting this year. One less thing to carry into the woods (bow hanger).


----------



## MOC

Oops...I mean quiver bracket.


----------



## aghenn

All I have to say is WOW!!!! This quiver is worth the money. Light weight, adjustable and bullet proof. If you are hesitating about spending the $$ for it ...don't! You will not be dissapointed.


----------



## sneak1413

thanks aghenn. you guys won't be dissapointed and now you haven't heard it only from me.:wink:


----------



## legacy_hunter02

where is the cheapest place for one of these? i saw on their website they run $150 is that right? i jsut cant see spending that much on one...100 maybe but 150:mg:


----------



## sneak1413

legacy_hunter02 said:


> where is the cheapest place for one of these? i saw on their website they run $150 is that right? i jsut cant see spending that much on one...100 maybe but 150:mg:


Our local archery shop is selling them for $125. That is MAP price. MSRP is around $150. Depending on your shop, area, and what they want to sell them for will dictate how much they cost. If a dealer would rather push the mathews quiver, fuse, or octane stuff they will raise the price of the tightspot and vise versa. I don't think it's 'legal' for me to post our shops website but if you send me a pm i will give it to you if you are interested.


----------



## legacy_hunter02

sneak1413 said:


> Our local archery shop is selling them for $125. That is MAP price. MSRP is around $150. Depending on your shop, area, and what they want to sell them for will dictate how much they cost. If a dealer would rather push the mathews quiver, fuse, or octane stuff they will raise the price of the tightspot and vise versa. I don't think it's 'legal' for me to post our shops website but if you send me a pm i will give it to you if you are interested.


Appriciate the offer but at $125 thats still to much in my minds eye for a 5 arrow quiver...or any quiver for that matter really....its a neat one thats for sure and i like how it is made and set up but not for $125


----------



## MOC

legacy_hunter02 said:


> Appriciate the offer but at $125 thats still to much in my minds eye for a 5 arrow quiver...or any quiver for that matter really....its a neat one thats for sure and i like how it is made and set up but not for $125



Yeah, I thought that at first, too. Now, however, I'm glad I spent it. It's worth it.


----------



## sneak1413

legacy_hunter02 said:


> Appriciate the offer but at $125 thats still to much in my minds eye for a 5 arrow quiver...or any quiver for that matter really....its a neat one thats for sure and i like how it is made and set up but not for $125


We have a few people say that at the shop but then you take the $80 octane or fuse and put it on a bow and then put a tightspot on another identical bow and you feel and see the difference and about 90% of people change their mind. 9 of that 10% that don't purchase a tightspot usually go with some thing like an alpine soft loc or a trueglo quiver that is only about $50.


----------



## sneak1413

ttt. this is one quiver that if you try you won't be able to shoot another quiver again. Everything else tends to just seem so...bulky so to speak.


----------



## eirik502

I just recived mine on saturday and guess what!! It´s fantastic


----------



## WKP - Todd

I would be interested in checking/ testing one.

Have them shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## k9carlo

it is an awesome quiver


----------



## eirik502

For most of you it´s not that expensive. I had to get it shipped to Norway and pay additional 25% tax. So mine cost me close to $200.
But I can tell you this much it´s wourth every dime. Super light weight , Is really close to the bow string and the bow make less noise with the quiver than without it.The wrapped carbon rods allso look superb exellent craftmanship. So ladys and gentlemen I higly recomend this quiver


----------



## deerjunkie

Tightspot has just become one of our sponsors and our guys absolutley love this quiver. Hands down one of if not the best quiver we have had on our bows. For guys like us who use and abuse our bows during the season we need equipment that can handle what we put it through and I believe this quiver is definitely up for the challenge.


----------



## BamaBoy

Will the tight point quiver work with the new spot hogg tommy hogg slider sight. Not concerned about turning the adjustment wheel with the quiver installed as I will remove the quiver when I get into the stand.


----------



## cartman308

sneak1413 said:


> After looking at the hha website i don't think they will work if the turn knob sticks outside of the bracket. It would be really tight if it does not. Hopefully mid year or next year there will be an option for the hha shooters.


no quiver works real well with the HHA. Thats the only issue i have with the site. Quivers have to be mounted so far away from the riser....... Oh well, i yank it off when i get on stand anyway.


----------



## sneak1413

BamaBoy said:


> Will the tight point quiver work with the new spot hogg tommy hogg slider sight. Not concerned about turning the adjustment wheel with the quiver installed as I will remove the quiver when I get into the stand.


Sorry about not responding recently for i have been very busy. I am not very familiar with the tommy hogg sight. I have not been able to see one in person yet. But by looking on their website the adjustment knob looks like it is in front of the quiver mounting holes. Becasue this quiver mounts directly back from the sight it looks as though you will not have any issues. In all honesty it looks as though it was build for this quiver for most quivers mount directly away from the sight which would interfere with the turn knob to adjust the sight. If you do set your bow up with these two products let us know how it works.


----------



## dkoutdoors

http://www.tightspotquiver.com


----------



## JRH60

Will these be available through Kinsey's and Papes for shops to carry?


----------



## INGOZI

Best quiver on the market, hands down!


----------



## switchraph

INGOZI said:


> Best quiver on the market, hands down!


agree 100% received mine a couple days and shot it today and i barely feels the added weight, cant elaborate much im writing this with my ps3 and typing is longggggggg


----------



## sneak1413

JRH60 said:


> Will these be available through Kinsey's and Papes for shops to carry?


Yes both of these have them in stock and are ready to ship.


----------



## sneak1413

ttt you won't find a better built higher quality quiver on the market.


----------



## Out West

*What is the Weight?*

Haven't read all of the posts. So sorry if I missed it, but what is the total weight of the quiver and hardware?


----------



## sneak1413

Out West said:


> Haven't read all of the posts. So sorry if I missed it, but what is the total weight of the quiver and hardware?


Not 100% sure on this one but i can weigh it and find out for you.


----------



## Out West

sneak1413 said:


> Not 100% sure on this one but i can weigh it and find out for you.


That would be great. Thanks


----------



## sneak1413

Out West said:


> That would be great. Thanks


I just weighed the 2 quivers right off the factory floor for you on 3 different scales. This is with the mounting dovetail but without the two small screws that mount it to the bow.

Quiver 1: .680lbs, .680lbs, 10.9oz
Quiver 2: .684lbs, .680lbs, 11.0oz

I also weighed a softlock 5 arrow quiver without the foam in it and it weighed 9.8oz. So you are looking at 1 oz more than a sofloc of mass weight but you have the weight positioned where it will aid in your bows balance more than it will take away in the balance of your bow.


----------



## switchraph

sneak1413 said:


> I just weighed the 2 quivers right off the factory floor for you on 3 different scales. This is with the mounting dovetail but without the two small screws that mount it to the bow.
> 
> Quiver 1: .680lbs, .680lbs, 10.9oz
> Quiver 2: .684lbs, .680lbs, 11.0oz
> 
> I also weighed a softlock 5 arrow quiver without the foam in it and it weighed 9.8oz. So you are looking at 1 oz more than a sofloc of mass weight but you have the weight positioned where it will aid in your bows balance more than it will take away in the balance of your bow.


you're right, the kwikee that i shot vs the TS was lighter but the feel on the bow was WAY different, the tightspot felt a lot better for me

Raphael


----------



## sneak1413

how about another bump for a great quiver.


----------



## switchraph

here's some pics of my tightspot mounted on my bow with the new tommy hogg i just received


----------



## switchraph

here one where we see how close it sits to the bow


----------



## sneak1413

switchraph said:


> here one where we see how close it sits to the bow


Thats an awesome looking rig!


----------



## switchraph

sneak1413 said:


> Thats an awesome looking rig!


thanks bud


----------



## sneak1413

ttt one more time.


----------



## sneak1413

Alright guys hunting season is just around the corner. I just sold three of these at our local shop today and two of the customers where previously shooting the fuse quivers and all three agreed that the tightspot was by far the best quiver they ever used. No more taking your quiver off to shoot accurately!


----------



## mtelknut

These are awesome quivers guys,, every bow I own will have one of these on them..


----------



## sneak1413

mtelknut said:


> These are awesome quivers guys,, every bow I own will have one of these on them..


Thanks. Im telling you guys just ask your shop to let you put one on your bow to try. If he says no then send me a pm and i will make a few calls and get one on your bow to try. Every person i have let try this quiver in the shop has bought one. Not one person has put any other quiver on their bow after shooting the tightspot and that says something.


----------



## sneak1413

You won't be dissapointed with this quiver. Put one on your bow to demo and i highly doubt you'll take it back off.


----------



## Arrow them all

When I first seen this quiver my first thought was wow $125! How good could it be? But after looking one over I talked myself into getting one and now I can’t believe I hunted without one all these years. Living out west I do a lot of spot and stalk hunting where I need a good solid quiver. In the past I have lost a good share of arrows out of my quiver while hiking/running/crawling through all sorts of brush. With the Tight Spot I am able to adjust the tension on the arrows so they are always tight no matter that type of arrow I put in it. When sitting in a ground blind or in a tree stand I like to remove my quiver and with the Quicklock mechanism that is on the Tight Spot in a matter of seconds I can remove the quiver. When the quiver is attached to the bow it is solid and does not make a peep when I shoot. Easily the quietest quiver I have ever had on my bow. This is partly do to the fact that the Tight Spot is designed so that the fletching on the arrow does not touch when in the quiver. Also the distance between the hood and the arrow gripper is long. (18” I believe) The nice thing about this is the arrow is more stable and a lot less vibration is caused then the bow is shot.
It’s obvious there was a lot of thought that went into the engineering of this quiver. It’s not your average run of the mill quiver; it has multiple features that no other quiver on the market has. It’s the most well thought out, highest quality quiver out there


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks for the input Luke. Those of you who haven't checked out the quiver yet you will thank yourself later to take a closer look.


----------



## bowtechornothin

do they have pre cut foam in them? id like to have something like that as it will not dull my broadheads


----------



## sneak1413

bowtechornothin said:


> do they have pre cut foam in them? id like to have something like that as it will not dull my broadheads


yes they have precut foam in them. You only need to put in the very tip of your broadheads in the foam. The blades on my grim reaper razortips are just very very lightly touching the foam. The arrow grippers will grip the arrow tight enough that you don't have to worry about arrows moving.


----------



## coloradoice

Will the quiver fit on a Diamond Iceman with the roller guard? Just got my new bow and was thinking of getting the tight spot since I shoot Beman MFX's and would like the adjustability of the arrow holder, but don't want to order and find out I can't use it. 
thanks
Michael


----------



## sneak1413

coloradoice said:


> Will the quiver fit on a Diamond Iceman with the roller guard? Just got my new bow and was thinking of getting the tight spot since I shoot Beman MFX's and would like the adjustability of the arrow holder, but don't want to order and find out I can't use it.
> thanks
> Michael


Michael,
The tightspot quiver will work awesome on a diamond iceman. The quiver will fit very very close to the limbs on this bow and will make the bow shoot extremely well. I will try to get some pictures of an iceman with a quiver mounted. They work extremely well on the center pivot bows with the roller gaurds.


----------



## coloradoice

Thanks for answering my question. I'm excited to see how it performs. Should be great- no more arrows coming out of the quiver when hunting dark timber:teeth:.


----------



## sneak1413

Here are some pics of an iceman with a quiver on. Sorry about the quality it was taken with a phone.


----------



## coloradoice

Thanks for the pics! Looks really good on the Iceman. I also use a QAD Ultra Rest on my bow like the one in the pic and was glad to see no issues with that either. Chunk of last paycheck went to new Badlands 2200 so have to wait a week to order:sad:, but I can't wait to get one. Thanks for your help Sneak.:thumbs_up
Michael


----------



## dkoutdoors

bump


----------



## The Equalizer

*Can you buy one anywhere in Upstate NY, or anywhere in NY???*


----------



## sneak1413

The Equalizer said:


> *Can you buy one anywhere in Upstate NY, or anywhere in NY???*


There should be multiple dealers in NY. I do not have access to a dealer list but talk to your local dealer. Nothing is keeping them from ordering one and new dealers are more than welcome anytime. If your dealer will not order you one then you could always order one through tightspot or our local dealer has them listed on their website. PM me if you happen to need there web address.


----------



## sneak1413

Another bump for the best designed quiver on the market.


----------



## deerfever

Any problems with a limbdriver and this quiver? Wondering since it sits so close to the limbs.


----------



## sneak1413

deerfever said:


> Any problems with a limbdriver and this quiver? Wondering since it sits so close to the limbs.


I have seen this quiver on i believe 4 bows right off the top of my head with limbdrivers that have experienced no interference or problems with this quiver.


----------



## cajunhunter

Just want to let everyone know that I am shooting this quiver and it is the first time, I don't even know the quiver is on the bow. It stays on in my case and holds the arrows snug. Great quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

cajunhunter said:


> Just want to let everyone know that I am shooting this quiver and it is the first time, I don't even know the quiver is on the bow. It stays on in my case and holds the arrows snug. Great quiver.


Thanks Cajunhunter. Lets keep this thread up top.


----------



## coloradoice

Got my quiver in the mail this week and put it on my Iceman:teeth:. This quiver is worth every penny, don't even know its on the bow and I know my small diameter Bemans aren't going anywhere thanks to the arrow wedges. The quick draw is also a nice touch. Outstanding product. Will definitely recommend to my hunting camp and anyone else that'll listen. :thumbs_up


----------



## njantleraddict

looks real nice


----------



## dkoutdoors

tis is absolutely the best quiver I have ever had it has everything in a quiver you could ask for.


----------



## sneak1413

Thanks for all the good words guys. I have yet to meet anyone that has not absolutely loved the quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

The tightspot did its job on opening day of antelope season here in montana. My first archery antelope and i had a blast doing it. Hunted all day on public land spot and stalk and pulled it off about 2 hours before dark.


----------



## hollidays

good lookin buck nice lookin bow i might have to get me one of those tight spots !! How far did you shoot it at :wink:


----------



## sneak1413

hollidays said:


> good lookin buck nice lookin bow i might have to get me one of those tight spots !! How far did you shoot it at :wink:


It was a little farther than i would have liked it to be but I got lungs and it only went 40 yards and piled up.


----------



## sneak1413

lets bring this thread back to the top.


----------



## sneak1413

Here is a couple new vids from the tightspot guys.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wNvL67skxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BTrtrrYeyk


----------



## dkoutdoors

great video's tightspot is the only quiver I will ever use again I love the slim design and how well it fits


----------



## sneak1413

thanks dk


----------



## dkoutdoors

*your welcome, My bow stays balanced with my quiver on and I love it, I like having my quiver attached at all times, very good craftsmanship*


----------



## elkkat

sneak1413 said:


> The tightspot did its job on opening day of antelope season here in montana. My first archery antelope and i had a blast doing it. Hunted all day on public land spot and stalk and pulled it off about 2 hours before dark.
> 
> View attachment 622727


Congrats on the Speed goat Bryce!

Good luck this weekend. Maybe we will both put our TS quivers to use. :tongue:


----------



## sneak1413

Here is another good night of hunting in Montana.


----------



## INGOZI

The BEST quiver money can buy and the ONLY quiver I'll ever use...

Bump for a great product and great guys.


----------



## elkkat

*Wow!*

Got to hunt with My Tightpsot for the first time this weekend and did a lot of target shooting and stump shooting saturday and hunted sunday. I love the Quick Draw feature and as a bonus I found , that I can now place my bow in the case WITH the quiver on. ! :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## sneak1413

another bump for the best quiver around.


----------



## soonerfan_4

*$*

How much for a black one? I have an 08.5 Elite Z28 with a spot hogg hunter hogg it, will this quiver mount up to it okay?


----------



## elkkat

Took a couple of pics of the TS on my Guardian, before I got back to my Nap....I mean Elk hunting.


----------



## sneak1413

soonerfan_4 said:


> How much for a black one? I have an 08.5 Elite Z28 with a spot hogg hunter hogg it, will this quiver mount up to it okay?


They are the same price as the camo quivers. Our local pro shop sells them for $125


----------



## sneak1413

Another good day of hunting in montana. But then again what day is a bad day to be out hunting.


----------



## INGOZI

Bump for a great product, great company and a great guy.


----------



## sneak1413

Here's another bump for the best built quiver on the market.


----------



## elkkat

How about a bump for a cool lookin Muley. :thumbs_up

He looks old too, great job B. :wink:


----------



## sneak1413

ttt


----------



## engholm

YEA i agree it does look sweet, is just me or have quiver prices shot up like crazy lately. They want 150$ on their website, I thought octane was expensive.


----------



## cajunhunter

I got one of these tightspots and I love that I don't have to think about my quiver anymore. It always is on locked and loaded and ready to go. The one thing that I would like is foam for the inside of the quiver that is not precut. That is the only thing I would like to see offered in addition to the quiver. With my larger 2 blade broadheads it almost cuts the foam in half and this could be resolved with out all of those other precuts. Great quiver.


----------



## sneak1413

cajunhunter said:


> I got one of these tightspots and I love that I don't have to think about my quiver anymore. It always is on locked and loaded and ready to go. The one thing that I would like is foam for the inside of the quiver that is not precut. That is the only thing I would like to see offered in addition to the quiver. With my larger 2 blade broadheads it almost cuts the foam in half and this could be resolved with out all of those other precuts. Great quiver.


Next years quiver will have different foam that most likely won't be precut, final decisions on the quiver will be made in the next week or so.


----------



## sneak1413

engholm said:


> YEA i agree it does look sweet, is just me or have quiver prices shot up like crazy lately. They want 150$ on their website, I thought octane was expensive.


Most shops will sell these quivers for $125. This is the cost of products being made in the US as well as being a high quality product. It could be made of plastic like some of the other $50 quivers but then it would not be a high quality, high end quiver. I'd rather see an extra $10-$20 in a product that i know was hand built in the US. Jobs are few and far between and many companies are going overseas which is why we don't have jobs. There are only a couple of accessory companies that are still manufacturing here in the U.S.


----------



## Yichi

engholm said:


> YEA i agree it does look sweet, is just me or have quiver prices shot up like crazy lately. They want 150$ on their website, I thought octane was expensive.


I have seen a few online for around 120. It is an awesome quiver. I let my dad try mine and he bought it off me.


----------



## nickster

*great quiver*

this is a one peice that fits tight like 2 peice and also has roughly the samespread as a 2 peice for arrow support :smile:


----------



## sneak1413

nickster said:


> this is a one peice that fits tight like 2 peice and also has roughly the samespread as a 2 peice for arrow support :smile:


Thanks nickster. There is not a better quiver on the market, I have shot or used them all.


----------



## Freak Nasty

Does anyone know if the tightpot will work withe the Sword Centurion single pin slide? It looks like it will fit but it also looks like it won't hug the riser like a fixed pin sight due to the quiver bracket.


----------



## sneak1413

Freak Nasty said:


> Does anyone know if the tightpot will work withe the Sword Centurion single pin slide? It looks like it will fit but it also looks like it won't hug the riser like a fixed pin sight due to the quiver bracket.


It would fit with an extension but it would be hard to adjust your sight. Check out the new Ascent sight from Black Gold in this section it will mount right up to it with no problem and i think it is a better sight to boot.


----------



## hoytrdye

*Drenalin LD*

i recently got a mathews drenalin ld and it does not come with the option of a two piece quiver-which i perfer- and i am not like the t5 quiver,and even had thoughts about selling the bow, but i'm thinking the TS looks like the quiver for me---anyone have a picture of a TS on there Drenalion LD?


----------



## sneak1413

hoytrdye said:


> i recently got a mathews drenalin ld and it does not come with the option of a two piece quiver-which i perfer- and i am not like the t5 quiver,and even had thoughts about selling the bow, but i'm thinking the TS looks like the quiver for me---anyone have a picture of a TS on there Drenalion LD?


unfortunetally i do not but if you look on their website their is a picture of it on a drenaline i believe. The quiver holds your arrows like a two piece but with the convienence of a one piece that balances better than any other quiver on the market right now. I have yet to meet someone that likes another quiver better after using one.


----------



## skip5515

*Tight spot quiver*

I have looked and I don't think it will beat a 2 piece quiver, has to be a 8 arrow quiver, cost out of line, won't work with slider sights don't want a Black Gold, Love my HHA!!! not close to be convienced, all single detachable I have found are noisey.


----------



## sneak1413

skip5515 said:


> I have looked and I don't think it will beat a 2 piece quiver, has to be a 8 arrow quiver, cost out of line, won't work with slider sights don't want a Black Gold, Love my HHA!!! not close to be convienced, all single detachable I have found are noisey.


Try one i have yet to have someone not like the quiver. Not one person i have mounted it on their bow have taken one off. It makes my carbon matrix quieter and it takes what little vibration it has in it out. They only offer a 5 arrow quiver because 99% of archers do not use more than 5 arrrows on one hunting trip.


----------



## Dry Lake Archer

I have a tightspot coming!! Looks like the best quiver I have ever seen. Two friends have them now and they are amazing! I could not find one in black and the guys at yellowstone sports at four courners have one coming for me. I have been shooting league over there... I missed the leagues at Big Sky archery...

Hey sneak, where do you shoot at? You live in belgrade?


----------



## sneak1413

Dry Lake Archer said:


> I have a tightspot coming!! Looks like the best quiver I have ever seen. Two friends have them now and they are amazing! I could not find one in black and the guys at yellowstone sports at four courners have one coming for me. I have been shooting league over there... I missed the leagues at Big Sky archery...
> 
> Hey sneak, where do you shoot at? You live in belgrade?


Big sky archery. I help them out there every once in a while. I run the leagues monday and tuesday nights and usually there on saturdays. I usually shoot almost every other day of the week there if im not busy.


----------



## sean

for the best price tyd on 2010 tight spot hit me back :darkbeer:


----------



## jdcamo

Will the tight spot work with a spot hogg boss hogg? With the dial in the back I am thinking it wont work.


----------



## MTNHunt

sneak1413 said:


> Yes our local shop has them for $124. They are comparable in price to the octane and fuse quivers but with way more practical features to it.


I have a Tight Spot quiver on my Archery "WANT" list:thumbs_up and the new Black Gold sight.:darkbeer:


----------



## Terminalor

Just bought a new 2010 Z7. I have been shooting nothing but HHA single pin sights since they came out. Was planning on puting the DS-5519 HHa on the new bow but went with the Black Gold Ascent because the HHA would not work with the Tight Spot quiver. Just got the new sight on today. Looks gr8. I think I will really like it. Smooth and looks really well built. 
If one only hunts from a tree stand then removal of the quiver for better ballance is a viable option. But since my hunting is mainly spot and stalk and calling Elk in the mountains of Idaho quiver removal is just not an option at all. Therefore being able to ballance the bow using the quiver makes the quiver an asset instead of a liability. That alone justifies the price for me. All the other benefits are just icing on the cake.


----------



## NDPronghorn

Sneak1413......Interested in this quiver for my Carbon Matrix. I'm in the process of purchasing a Spot Hogg Boss Hogg and I have a 4 arrow Fuse Satori for the bow. Now I'm thinking I may be better off with the Tommy Hogg and the TightSpot for more quiver flexibility, etc. I normally hunt in a blind and treestand and remove the quiver but am going on a western Muley hunt where the quiver will need to stay on the bow. For that application the TightSpot may be a better set-up. I just like the idea of the dial on the Boss Hogg being easier to use and adjust in the back and if I opt for that, the TightSpot wouldn't work. My dealer has told me I can bring the Fuse Satori back if I opt for the Tommy and TightSpot combination. How much heavier is it then the Satori and what are your additional thoughts on this since you have done a fair amount of western type hunting where the quiver had to stay onyour bow? Thanks!


----------



## sneak1413

NDPronghorn said:


> Sneak1413......Interested in this quiver for my Carbon Matrix. I'm in the process of purchasing a Spot Hogg Boss Hogg and I have a 4 arrow Fuse Satori for the bow. Now I'm thinking I may be better off with the Tommy Hogg and the TightSpot for more quiver flexibility, etc. I normally hunt in a blind and treestand and remove the quiver but am going on a western Muley hunt where the quiver will need to stay on the bow. For that application the TightSpot may be a better set-up. I just like the idea of the dial on the Boss Hogg being easier to use and adjust in the back and if I opt for that, the TightSpot wouldn't work. My dealer has told me I can bring the Fuse Satori back if I opt for the Tommy and TightSpot combination. How much heavier is it then the Satori and what are your additional thoughts on this since you have done a fair amount of western type hunting where the quiver had to stay onyour bow? Thanks!


The quiver may weight a couple ounces more, maybe. The benifit of it even if it does weigh more(holding them in your hands and myself having to install a few of them think they are almost identical) it is way nicer because you can adjust it to actually help your bow balance and hold better. The adjustable grippers make it so you don't have to worry about arrows coming out when you drag your bow through the field, whether it be crawling on a spot and stalk situation or just walking through a thick river bottom on your way to the stand. It is nice that there is an option of taking it off but like i have said before, most once they get it adjusted correctly never do because their bow actually shoots better with it on.


----------



## reididzzle

does this fit a Mathews outback with a tru glo 5 pin?


----------



## sneak1413

reididzzle said:


> does this fit a Mathews outback with a tru glo 5 pin?


Should have no problem. About the only setups that this quiver does not fit the greatest on is a slider sight that has the adjustment at the back of the sight.


----------



## dustyboots

Mines on order! Can't wait!


----------



## Big Timber

Well after being very skeptical, i am the proud owner of a Tightspot.

I found one (brand new) for a price i couldn't refuse & after playing around with it a bit and mounting it to my bow....i gotta say that this thing is outstanding! I would have paid full price for it had i known id love it so much! Kudos to the people at Tightspot for designing a great quiver!


----------



## lc12

I'll bump for a great product! 
Just bought one this weekend at the Missouri Deer Classic at a 50% off price!
For that kind of money I did not mind giving it a try.
After mounting it to my Z7 I now know that it is a good deal even at the regular price!!!
Fits good, looks good, and is adjustable in a lot of ways.
No more "side torquing" to my bow when shooting with it mounted to the bow.
May have to just leave it on my bow for now on!:thumbs_up
I wish they would have had one in Lost Camo to match my bow, but beggars can't be choosers and for the price I can live with the APG camo!:darkbeer:


----------



## hunteraj

*Flx guard*

how does this work with the new FLX cable guards? does the rubber bumper interfere with its movement at all? also i think theres a couple things that could be improved upon; #1-they should make a three arrow version thats even smaller and lighter, and #2-they should offer more camo options. thats the latest craze, having all your accessories match. alpine soft loks have numerous camo options. that being said i still am going to buy a TIGHTSPOT!


----------



## Dead I

*tightspot*

I have a Guardian with a QAD Pro HD rest. Anyone using this rest with this quiver? Just curious how close it sets to the thumb lever. Also, my bow is MO Brush camo. Since this camo is not offered from them, anyone have any pics of a MO Brush bow with a black quiver?
Thanks
Jason


----------



## sneak1413

Dead I said:


> I have a Guardian with a QAD Pro HD rest. Anyone using this rest with this quiver? Just curious how close it sets to the thumb lever. Also, my bow is MO Brush camo. Since this camo is not offered from them, anyone have any pics of a MO Brush bow with a black quiver?
> Thanks
> Jason


I have seen a couple and they look good especially if all your other accessories are black or matching camo. You will not have any problems with the QAD rest. The quiver has tons of adjustment and you can tip the quiver forward if you need to to give you ample clearance on the thumb lever of the rest.


----------



## elkkat

Dead I said:


> I have a Guardian with a QAD Pro HD rest. Anyone using this rest with this quiver? Just curious how close it sets to the thumb lever. Also, my bow is MO Brush camo. Since this camo is not offered from them, anyone have any pics of a MO Brush bow with a black quiver?
> Thanks
> Jason


Look at post # 205. :tongue:


----------



## SandSquid

*HHA / Tight Spot*

Has anybody actually tried the Tight Spot w/ the HHA slider sights?


I have one on the way for one of the boys in my youth group. I outfit him and his brother and take them hunting because his father is a POS, but they are good kids and need a good father figure, so whatever.... Anyway, both their bows are set up w/ an HHA OL-5019X sight's and they are NOT coming off. Primarily because they are fool-proof and rock-solid sights and the boys cannot destroy them. Secondly, I'm not in a position to go buy them two new quivers and two new sights. So, if there is no way to make them work together then the quiver is going to be what goes, and the sight is going to be what stays. But I am determined to find a way to get them to work together, since as Sammy Hagar say's "I want the best of both worlds"...


----------



## sneak1413

SandSquid said:


> Has anybody actually tried the Tight Spot w/ the HHA slider sights?
> 
> 
> I have one on the way for one of the boys in my youth group. I outfit him and his brother and take them hunting because his father is a POS, but they are good kids and need a good father figure, so whatever.... Anyway, both their bows are set up w/ an HHA OL-5019X sight's and they are NOT coming off. Primarily because they are fool-proof and rock-solid sights and the boys cannot destroy them. Secondly, I'm not in a position to go buy them two new quivers and two new sights. So, if there is no way to make them work together then the quiver is going to be what goes, and the sight is going to be what stays. But I am determined to find a way to get them to work together, since as Sammy Hagar say's "I want the best of both worlds"...


The quiver will mount up with the HHA spacers but the problem comes with adjusting the sight. For those that are willing to switch sights to another bomb proof sight that works with anything I would recommend looking at the black gold ascent. The sight has a lifetime warranty, way more adjustment than the HHA or similiar style sight, 1st axis adjustment to ensure perfectly vertical head travel, and the ability to use any quiver on the market with zero problems.


----------



## ricksmathew

Ttt


----------

